# looking at moving...........................



## donnyman1979 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi

We are the Ryles family, which contains my partner Nicola, my beautiful daughter Evie and myself.

I am a professional golfer seaking work in portugal, and my partner is a nurse.

We have visited portugal for many years and are now ready to take the plunge.

I would love somebody to help us, with regard how they are getting along................and i dont mean some fat cat with a bulging bank balance living in Vale Do Lobo.

Thanks for taking the time to read this

Regards

Martin Ryles


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

We've been here 26 months and the language is still a real struggle. Finding work is hard and I doubt your partner would find similar work unless she could speak Portuguese fluently.
Maybe private nursing for expats would be an option.

You may be able to source work as a golf instructor though, as the game is popular among expats here but I have no idea how saturated the market is in this area.


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

Hi dont know if you have moved already but the silver coast is going to be the next big golf resort we already have the pria del ray / royal orbidos / and other golf developments going up as we speak if you would like more information pm me with your pm email patsy


----------

